# My Tanganyikan and Discus tank (separately of course lol)



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow those are awesome looking fish, really nice thanks you have.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey thanks so so much! Thats your sand in the discus tank 

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

Beautiful setups.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Joey!!

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

cinsal09 said:


> Hey thanks so so much! Thats your sand in the discus tank
> 
> YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69
> 
> Instagram: @cindyscichlids


It looks amazing, great work again. I'll definitely be subscribing.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Aw thank you!

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------

